# Reflex exercise



## mook jong man (Oct 26, 2008)

This is reflex drill that i have done in the past and have always found quite difficult , this is how it's done .

Stand in front of partner and start chain punching his chest at a decent speed and with moderate contact ( or no contact , depends on partner).

Your partner with hands hanging down by their sides will start throwing random circular strikes to your head and stomach ( Head strikes can be substituted with open hand slap for safety ( also no straight punches because you are already controlling centerline .

Your objective is to counter these random strikes with economy of movement whilst continuously punching , trying not to let the random strikes disrupt the speed and flow of your punching .

Don't be surprised that you don't stop many of the strikes at this extreme close range and sometimes your hands will end up in a uncoordinated mess , if you only stop some of them you are doing well .

This type of training will develop the ability to deflect with minimal movement and release a fast barrage of chain punches also attacks at the normal range will be a lot easier to read .


----------



## Kwanjang (Oct 26, 2008)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 26, 2008)

Indeed does sound like fun... it can be expanded to add body blows and low kicks to the shin/knee areas.


----------



## bully (Oct 27, 2008)

Another informative post MJM.

Will try this on my wife later ;-)


----------



## paulus (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the fact that you need to transform what you are already doing (chain punching) to something that meets the needs of what's currently happening. You always need to be able to adapt. Looks like a good one to do with someone who hasn't done wing chun/martial arts too.


----------



## naneek (Oct 29, 2008)

another interesting exersise man, this one sounds like a real pearler mate:ultracool


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sorry, MJMM, not quite undertsanding the drill. Are you blocking the movements? Or continually chain punching and stepping out of the way of the attacks?


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 31, 2008)

Kamon Guy said:


> Sorry, MJMM, not quite undertsanding the drill. Are you blocking the movements? Or continually chain punching and stepping out of the way of the attacks?


 
No worries mate , you are continuously punching the chest in close range but when you see an incoming strike you deflect with a minimal movement of one hand and then that hand goes straight back into punching again . 

It sort of teaches you to be able to interrupt your punching at any point of the cycle to counter with economy of movement , sharpens reflexes ( because you are so close ) and teaches your brain to be able to concentrate on two things at once ( attacking and defending simultaneously).


----------



## bully (Oct 31, 2008)

Phew I got it right....

I might try Kamons way too, could be interesting stepping into my wifes right hook!!

Really enjoyed the drill MJM, my mrs said i looked like i was really concentrating.

Got manflu today so cant do any WC, will carry on practicing next week.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Oct 31, 2008)

mook jong man said:


> No worries mate , you are continuously punching the chest in close range but when you see an incoming strike you deflect with a minimal movement of one hand and then that hand goes straight back into punching again .
> 
> It sort of teaches you to be able to interrupt your punching at any point of the cycle to counter with economy of movement , sharpens reflexes ( because you are so close ) and teaches your brain to be able to concentrate on two things at once ( attacking and defending simultaneously).


 
Nice. I like the idea of the constant pressure (ie not allowing your opponent to regain posture or structure)

I notice that some student become like robots, waiting for their opponent to move before they move. This is an evolution of that and I like it


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 31, 2008)

bully said:


> Phew I got it right....
> 
> I might try Kamons way too, could be interesting stepping into my wifes right hook!!
> 
> ...


 
Pardon me for being an ignorant Aussie but what pray tell is man flu ? 

Just on that drill , i think any sort of stepping away from the attacks would be defeating the purpose of the drill and nearly impossible unless your partner is telegraphing or striking very slow .

 If you want to increase the degree of difficulty the partner can dance around like a boxer and it is your job to stick with him like glue and still punching that spot on his chest . This then becomes two reflex exercises in one because you have to react to his changes in range and direction as well as the strikes .


It can be quite demanding cardio wise if you have a partner that can really move and is light on there feet , probably not something one should attempt when afflicted with the dreaded manflu


----------



## bully (Oct 31, 2008)

MJM...


 man flu   *90* up, *55* down 



 
  The one week out of the year when a man has a cold, and doesn't feel good, and excercises his right to complain and whine- contrary to every f****** day of a woman's life when we have to hear you complain. 

The man flu is usually accompanied by a lack of sympathy from females, which further advances the adverse symptoms of the man flu. 
  GF: Ugh, BF is so annoying and whiny, all he has is a cold. 
BFF: Oh, yeah, the Man Flu. 
BF: GOD FORBID you take care of ME for ONE DAY and not complain. 


That is all ;-)


----------



## girlbug2 (Oct 31, 2008)

mook jong man said:


> Pardon me for being an ignorant Aussie but what pray tell is man flu ?


 
You're not ignorant, I'm an American and I've never heard of it either!


----------



## girlbug2 (Oct 31, 2008)

bully said:


> MJM...
> 
> 
> man flu *90* up, *55* down
> ...


 
It's kind of the opposite scene in my house. My man gets 3 or 4 bad colds a year, I get maybe one. Would that be a "girlflu"?


----------



## paulus (Nov 1, 2008)

bully said:


> The one week out of the year when a man has a cold, and doesn't feel good, and excercises his right to complain and whine- contrary to every f****** day of a woman's life when we have to hear you complain.


You having woman trouble bully?


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Nov 3, 2008)

I thought man flu is a cold that a man finds hard to cope with. 
(the joke is that girls have colds but come to work, whereas guys get colds and go off sick) 

Brits rule!!


----------



## bully (Nov 3, 2008)

Thats pretty much it KG.

Over it now though, it was touch and go at one stage as there is no known cure for Manflu.

Phew!!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 6, 2008)

I love this reflex drill. Very interesting My Sihing Does something similiar. He would start off with partner Punching and from their you got to various strikes an then back to partner punching.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks MJM.

I tried this with my wife the other day. It was hard at times because she's never trained in anything before so there was no rhythm to catch onto and weird angles.

My favorite is when she would change her mind at the last moment and in mid path (Just like a woman ) and go low instead of high.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 6, 2008)

Ha Ha, What happen when she went Low?


----------



## Fiendlover (Dec 6, 2008)

Kwanjang said:


> Sounds like fun!


 Ditto!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 6, 2008)

*Seeker,* What Happen when she went Low?




Seeker said:


> Thanks MJM.
> 
> I tried this with my wife the other day. It was hard at times because she's never trained in anything before so there was no rhythm to catch onto and weird angles.
> 
> My favorite is when she would change her mind at the last moment and in mid path (Just like a woman ) and go low instead of high.


----------

